# Friendliest Lizard?



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Just curious, but apart from bearded dragons, what is the friendliest lizard you could own? Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Cresties are rather friendly : victory:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Leopard geckos are usually pretty friendly and good with being handled as adults (babies are not really handelable though)


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah beardies and leo's are both pretty friendly and dunno about anyone else but mine have always had distinct personalities which makes them more fun. x


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Cresties seem really friendly - mine is relaxed when being handled


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

blue tongue skinks are supposed to be similar to beardies in temperment, or prehensile tailed skinks ive heard are sociable in the wild and can make emotional attatchments to there owners.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

im gonna agree with cresties too, also they have pretty poor jaw pressure too so if you get a little love bite you barely know its happened, one of my males got really shirty with me once he hung on for dear life and didnt even leave a mark on my finger


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

leo geckos and water dragons mate..i have 2 cwd and they are soooooo relaxed and tame! cwd require abit more care then leo geckos tho so if u havnt kept them before i wud do sum research! x


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

As most have said mate, leo's and cresties are so friendly its unreal


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BTS,tegus(arg b&w and reds),major plateds always seem to be friendly,CWD's,.......


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Berber skinks are rather amazingly freindly lol
they might get abit climby every now and then but not too much


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

go for a blue tongue skink mine is very friendly:2thumb:


----------



## Defiance (Aug 16, 2009)

Leos for the win!
I'm a bit biased I suppose, but I've never seen such friendly little buggers as my leos. 
Love 'em to death....


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

If you want something that will be friendly from young. It's best to go with a Beardie, Leo, BTS... Others are really tame, but with age like Tegus, Water Dragons etc.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Bearded Dragon, Leopard Gecko and cresties are your best bet really.


----------



## Adamsky (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 2 leos and there so nice its unreal one will just wander all around me and the other will just sit on my shoulder


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes I agree Bearded Dragons,Leopard Geckos are really friendly although I must admit to having a soft spot for my Red Ackie


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

collared lizards are very friendly too :2thumb:


----------



## -ELLIOT- (Sep 1, 2009)

Blue Tongue skinks are one of the friendliest.


----------



## Lee56 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes i would say leopard or crested geckos personally im going for a crestie much prefer their apperance, good for handling but with all reptiles they are still more of a look but dont touch they arn't like mammals and wont really show affection to their owners


----------

